# Hottonia palustris = Wasserprimel



## AxelU (8. Juli 2010)

In meinem Teich wuchsen bisher keinerlei Unterwasserpflanzen. Egal, was ich rein getan habe, alles wurde glasig und verschwand. __ Wasserpest, __ Laichkraut, __ Hornkraut, __ Quellmoos, Nadelsimse usw. usw. Ich habe wohl alles probiert, was als wüchsig galt. Sogar Vallissnerien aus dem Aqaurium, da die ja weiches Wasser angeblich lieben. Nichts blieb auf Dauer im Teich, außer Fadenalgen. Denen geht es dafür aber ziemlich gut. Die muss ich regelmäßig raus keschern. An anderer Stelle schreibe ich über mein zu weiches und vermutlich sehr nährstoffarmes Wasser. 

So gehe ich also regelmäßig in diverse Garten- und Teichläden und suche nach neuen Pflanzen. Immer in der Hoffnung, dass mal was dabei ist, was bleibt. Und so habe ich vor 2 Wochen einen Topf mit einer kräftigen Hottonia palustris erwischt. Laut meinen Büchern eine Pflanze, die man alleine stellen soll, da sie nicht sehr wüchsig ist und sonst von anderen Pflnazen überwachsen wird. Na ja, wird wohl wieder nichts gescheites sein, waren da meine 1. Gedanken.

Die habe ich also jetzt seit 2 Woche im Teich und die scheint prächtig zu gedeien. Das ist die 1. Pflanze im Teich, die schon nach 1 Woche Ihren Umfang verdoppelt hatte und eigentlich sogar richtig wuchert. Ich habe jetzt von der kräftig gewachsenen Mutterpflanze lauter Sprosse abgeschnitten und überall im Teich neu eingepflanzt. Auch diese neuen Sprosse sind nach 3 Tagen bereit sichtbar gewachsen.

Vielleicht habe ich endlich eine Pflanze für meinen Teich gefunden.

Warum ausgerechnet diese Pflanze bei mir genau das tut, was sie laut Beschreibung eigentlich nie tut, nämlich wuchern, weiß ich nicht. Außerdem kann es immer noch sein, dass in 3 Wochen die Pracht doch wieder vorbei ist.

Vielleicht ist das auch eine Pflanze für andere Problemteiche. Ich lese hier öfters mal von Teichen, in denen ebenfalls nichts wächst, außer den Fadenalgen. Vielleicht ist der (unbekannte) Grund dafür, der gleiche, wie bei mir und Hottonia würde auch dort zur Wucherpflanze.

Oder hat schon jemand damit die gleichen Erfahrungen gemacht?

Axel


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hi,

bei mir wachsen die pflanzen diesen Sommer auch nicht mehr.
haben vor 5-6 Wochen einfach aufgehört.
Die __ Schwertlilien haben im Frühling noch ordentlich gewuchert und geblüht.
Am härtesten traf es meinen __ Rohrkolben.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/28122
2008 war er noch stolze drei Meter, heute einen Meter zehn....

Seit die Pflanzen schlappmachen, nehmen die Algen langsam aber unaufhörlich zu. 

Unser Wasser ist auch sehr weich, irgendwas fehlt.
Im Aquarium schafft Kalium, Eisen, Magnesium...."Dünger" Abhilfe.
Nur für den Teich müsste man das zeug schon in Fässern kaufen....

Wem was einfällt: bitte melden!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hallo Thorsten,

den einzelnen Pflanzen kannst Du Düngekegel neben die Wurzeln drücken. Damit habe ich es mal probiert, weil meinen Sumpfpflanzen immer hellgelbe Blätter hatten mit ganz hellen Adern. Das ist laut Büchern ein Nährstoffmangel. Die Düngekegel haben bei diesen Pflanzen geholfen. Die Blätter wurden sofort dunkelgrün und die hllen Adren waren weg. Damit kann man aber keinen frei wachsenden Unterwasserpflanzen helfen. Außerdem habe ich immer Angst, dass von den Düngekelgeln doch was ins Wasser kommt und dort nur wieder den Algen hilft.

Es gibt auch von Söll speziellen Teichdünger. Der soll genau die Stoffe haben, die Pflanzen brauchen, ohne den Algen zu helfen. Ob das stimmt weiß ich nicht. Müsste man mal probieren.

Mein __ Schilf und __ Rohrkolben wächst übrigens dieses Jahr auch nicht.

Axel


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



> Damit habe ich es mal probiert, weil meinen Sumpfpflanzen immer hellgelbe Blätter hatten mit ganz hellen Adern. Das ist laut Büchern ein Nährstoffmangel.


tippe mal in der forumsuche "eisen" und lies die neueren beiträge darüber. mit kippen von irgendwelchen dünger wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, auch bei nährstoffarme teiche. es sei denn, du bist auch zufrieden wenn danach trotzdem nur, oder mehr algen wachsen :? düngekegel an den wurzeln sind auf jedenfall besser. hornspänne helfen auch und geben auch nur nach und nach den stickstoff ab. wenn man sie tief im substrat eindrückt düngt man nur die pflanze und nicht die algen.

edit: hast du fotos von deiner primel? die ist keine unterwasserpflanze, wie __ hornkraut oder __ wasserpest, sondern eine flachzonenpflanze?


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hallo Gabriela,

hiernach
http://green-24.de/forum/ftopic20959.html
ist es eine Unterwasserpflanze. Genau so sieht sie auch aus.

Auch in meinem Buch steht, dass sie zwar auch emers wachen kann, dann aber kümmert und idealerweise nur untergetaucht eingesetzt wird.

Axel


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Ich habe sie auch und mir wurde gesagt, dass sie zum Wuchern neigt. Das stört mich aber auch nicht, weil sie eine Repositionspflanze ist und somit wertvoll, weil sie __ immergrün ist und auch immer Sauerstoff produziert. Davon kann man also nie genug haben!


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

ach, so!  ich kenne sie nur als __ wasserfeder. primel ist für mich etwas, was am land wächst. ja, die wasserfeder find teich klasse, eine sehr schöne unterwasserpflanze. ich habe in meinem teich auch eine kleine irgednwo gepflanzt, aber vom wuchern ist sie weit entfernt. ich wüsste jetzt nicht einmal wo sie ist


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hi,

dem __ Rohrkolben und den __ Schwertlilien kann ich keine Düngekugeln stecken,
die stehen im Kiesfilter.

Bei Forumsuche nach "Eisen" komen zwar hunderte Beiträge, 
aber ich finde keinen Beitrag bei dem das Problem auch gelöst wird.

Eisen allein half beim AQ nicht, 
ein Aquarien freund wies mich darauf hin das Eisen Mangel oft mit Kalium Mangel verwechselt wird.
Er empfahl mir Easylife ProFito (Eisen, Kalium, Magnesium, Mangan etc. *Kein* P oder N) 
Danach explodierten die Pflanzen, die wenigen Algen verschwanden.

Nur ob diese Erkenntnisse auch auf den Teich anzuwenden sind??

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

hallo thorsten,

eisen und chlorophyll waren die stichworte, in einem ziemlich neuen thread (diese tagen). vom kippen irgendwelchen substanzen im teich wird immer gewarnt. man kommt aus dem teufelskreis nicht mehr raus. dann bist du ständig am kippen von mehr eisen, mehr phosphat, dann essig oder kalk füs ph usw. ein teich ist kein aquarium, weil kein geschlossenes system! 

ich kenne dein teich nicht und kann nichts zu deinem kiesfilter sagen. wenn ich aber zu wenig nährstoffe im wasser habe und meine pflanzen kümmern, dann würde ich daran denken, das substrat zu ergänzen oder zu ersetzen. so gänzliche ohne nahrung kommt keine pflanze aus und die lösung kann nicht sein, ständig dünger in den teich zu kippen?

zeig mal fotos von deinem teich, dann fällt sicher dem einen oder anderen etwas ein, was du tun könntest. nur frag kein aquarianer danach, sondern jemand mit teicherfahrung


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hallo Thorsten,

ich glaube, unser Problem ist, dass wir alle eigentlich nichts richtig wissen. Wir stochern daher im Nebel. Es gibt ein paar Leute, die haben super funktionierende Teiche, mit extrtem guten Pflanzenwuchs und ohne Algen, wissen aber wahrscheinlich selber nicht, warum das so ist. Da kommen dann schon mal Ratschläge her, wie weniger Fische, mehr Pflanzen einsetzen, keinen Filter benutzen usw., die aber oft am Problem vorbei gehen bzw. es gar nicht berühren. Wenn ich laut JBL Test weder messbares Phosphat, noch Nitrit, Nitrat Ammoniak usw. im Teich habe, dann kann es auch kein Überbesatz an Fischen sein. Wenn Unterwasserpflanzen, die ich rein tue, einfach innerhalb 14 Tagen eingehen und das auch, wenn ich wirklich große Mengen aus Deutschen (!!) Wasserpflanzengärtnereien für weit mehr als 200 EURO da auf Einmal rein getan habe, dann kann es auch nicht an zu wenig Pflanzen liegen.

Irgendwas ist an meinem (und anscheinend auch anderer Leutes) Wasser einfach verkehrt, so dass nichts außer Algen wächst. Es ist natürlich einfach von den Leuten mit den funktionierenden Teichen zu sagen, dass muss alles von alleine und ohne jede Teichchemie, Düngung, Pillen oder sonstwas gehen, weil die Hersteller dieser Mittel wollen uns nur abzocken, sind Gangster oder sonstwas kruses in der Art. Bei ihnen geht es ja auch ohne das Teufelszeug und das ist der unfehlbare und schlüssige Beweis, dass alle diese Mittel Unsinn sind. 

Tja, aber diese Leute holen nicht alle 14 Tage 5 kg Fadenalgen mit dem Rasenrechen aus ihren Teichen. Die müssen sich nicht drüber ärgern, dass außer den Fadenalgen nicht an Grünzeug im Teich wächst. Den Fischen geht es zwar gut, die mögen auch die Algen recht gerne, aber mein Auge möchte den Teich auch genießen. Außerdem ist der zTeich nach 4 Wochen, ohne mühselige Algenentfernung per Hand dermaßen zugewuchert mit dem Zeug, dass ich das Gefüht habe, da ist kein Platz mehr für Wasser im Teich. Ich habe dann am Boden durchgängig gute 30 cm Algenpolster. Im Flachwasserbereich kann kein Fisch mehr hin, weil es dort flächendeckend noch noch dichte Algenpolster gibt, durch die kein Fisch mehr kommt. Hier hat man tolle Ratschläge bekommen, wie man ALgen mit rauhen Hözlchen, Bürsten usw. entfernt und dass das doch alles halb so wild ist. Diese Leute haben aber (vermutlich) keine Ahung, welche Wuchsfkraft so eine nette Fadenalgenpest in meinen (und anscheinend auch anderen) Teich entwickeln kann

Und dann kauft man sich, weil man einfach nicht mehr weiter weiß und die Plackerei leid ist,  von Söll den Fadenalgenvernichter, schüttet den nach Gebrauchsanweisung rein und hat erst einmal Schiss, weil der ja zum Teufelskram Chemie gehört, dessen Anwendung ja eine Todsünde ist und vermutlich alle Fische und alle Kleinstlebewesen umbringt. Und siehe da, am nächsten Morgen ist der Teich algenfrei. Alles weg, radikal, nichts mehr da. Der Filter ist zwar nahezu verstopft, aber das kann man ja beheben. Ist einfacher, als die Algenfischerei. Bis zum Boden ist jeder Stein wieder sichtbar. Klar ist damit der Grund für das Problem nicht beseitigt. Die Algen kommen wieder, garantiert. Aber den Grund für das Problem kann ich nicht beseitigen, da ich den Grund nicht kenne. Alle Ratschläge hier helfen nichts und gehen, wie oben beschrieben, am Problem vorbei. Geholfen und zwar richtig gut, zumindest bei den Folgen, hat das, was Söll empfolen hat. Was kümmern mich da die paar Euro, die das Zeug kostet und die den Gewinn von Söll wohl ganz erheblich steigern werden. Wer gute Sachen verkauft, soll auch guten Gewinn machen, das hat er sich redlich verdient. So funktioniert unsere ganze Wirtschaft. Meine Fische sind immer noch putzmunter, auch kleine __ Würmer und sonstiges Kleinstgetier ist immer noch im und am Teich zu sehen. Also auch da hat Söll anscheinend völlig recht. Das Zeug ist unschädlich für alles andere außer den den Algen.

Taj, was hat denn die Dame von Söll noch erzählt? Wenn das eine klappt, dann könnte ja auch der Rest nicht vom bösen Teufel, sondern vom Fachmann, bzw. in diesem Fall von der Fachfrau kommen. Ich soll sicherheitshalber einen Phosphatblocker nehmen, weil die absterbenden Algen setzen natürlich Phosphat frei. Habe ich rein getan, ist aber wohl, wie ich seit gestern weiß, gar kein Phosphat da, oder aber der Blocker war so erfolgreich, dass nicht nachweisbar. Und dann soll ich regelmäßig einen Pflanzendünger (von Söll natürlich) rein schütten. Der wäre so aufgebaut, dass er kein Phosphat hat, aber alle anderen Nährstoffe, die eine Wasserpflanze braucht. Fachfrau meint, ich soll das einfach mal 1 Monat lang probieren, dann sehe ich, was sich tut. Sie vermutet sehr stark, dass ich einen oder mehrere Mängel an Nährstoffen habe. Klar kann man das Wasser für viel Geld bei einem Labor haarklein untersuchen lassen. Die schlüsseln einem dann genau auf, wovon wie viel im Teich ist und was fehlt usw. Aber so eine Flasche Söll Dünger ist billiger. Und wenn danach doch nur wieder die Algen wachsen, dann hat sich gegenüber meinem Grundproblem ja nichts geändert. Weil das war ja schon immer so. Sollte der Dünger wirken, weiß ich dass irgend etwas zu wenig im Teich ist und kann mein Wasser immer noch untersuchen lassen.

Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden!! Vielleicht hat der eine oder andere Hersteller von Teichchemie = Teufelszeug ja doch mehr auf dem Kasten, als so mancher glaubt.

Axel


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hallo

ich sag nur Fassregel 

aber 

was wenn im Super-Dünger gerade das entscheidende Brett auch wieder zu kurz ist 

mfG


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



karsten. schrieb:


> was wenn im Super-Dünger gerade das entscheidende Brett auch wieder zu kurz ist


Hallo Karsten,

wir drehen uns doch im Kreis.
Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Brett überhaupt zu kurz ist, geschweige denn welches. Was also soll ich tun?

Versuchen ein Brett nach dem anderen mit einer kleinen Latte zu verlängern? 
Immer wieder 1 Monat warten, ob es dass richtige Brettchen war und wenn nicht, dann das nächste vornehmen? Was aber, wenn 2 Brettchen zu kurz sind. Dann hilft diese Methode nicht im geringsten. Dann stelle ich nach 3 Jahren intensiver Einzel-Brettchenversuche fest, dass ich mit Zitronen gehandelt habe und genaus doof wie am Anfang bin.

Oder aber so viele Brettchen wir möglich auf einmal verlängern, auch wenn die gar nicht alle zu kurz waren? Wirkt das, weiß ich, dass es an mindestens 1 der Brettchen gelegen hat und kann weiter agieren und/oder reagieren.

Axel


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

hallo axel,

ich hatte letztes jahr, als ich mein teich übernommen habe, kein funktionierender teich gehabt. eine seerose udn __ entengrütze, siehe mein avatar, das war alles. hatte auch was romantisch-düsteres, aber ich wollte auch etwas mehr vom teich haben. ich habe mich dann hier im forum angemeldet und angefangen alles mögliche über teiche, pflanzen, wasserwerte, algen usw. zu lesen. das hat mir die nötige entscheidungshilfe gegeben, wenn ich mich für manchem rat nicht entscheiden konnte oder wenn ich der meinung war, die ratschläge waren alle nichts 

deswegen ist mein rat: lest euch erstmal ein, kniet euch in die materie. nicht um teichprofis zu werden, sondern, um zu VERSTEHEN. ich habe, trotz viel lesen (oder gerade deswegen) auch manches falsch verstanden, falsch gedeutet oder noch nicht richtig aus der theorie in die praxis umgesetzt. etwas habe ich aber, davon bin ich überzeugt, richtig verstanden: fängt man an an die wasserwerte herumzudrehen, kommt man aus dem teufelskreis nicht mehr raus.

ich habe kein fotoalbum von dir gefunden, deswegen weiss ich auch nicht wie dein teich aussieht, nur, dass es klein ist. mein teich ist gross, aber ich konnte die erfahrung machen: an den stellen mit vel sonne und niedrigem wasserstand habe ich joch(?)algen (solche, dei zerfallen), an den anderen stellen habe ich "nur" fadenalgen. die fische ich auch heraus und ich bin überzeugt, wenn meine pflanzen sich vermehrt haben, verschwinden die algen auch.

bevor du söll in dein ohnehin kleiner teich kippst, überprüfe erstmal, ob dein teich alle andere bedingungen erfüllt, die man gegen algen erffüllen muss, ausser nährstoffüberschuss. hast du weiches wasser, keine nährstoffe, viel sonne, dann hast du weder pflanzen, noch algen. hast du weiches wasser, viel nährstoffe und schatten, dann kannst du u.u. viele pflanzen und keine algen haben. 

wenn man dazu noch fische hält in so einem kleinen teich, braucht man sich nicht zu wundern, dass sein teich nicht funktioniert. dass fische die pflanzen verdrängen und für algenentstehung verantworltich sind, das ist jedem klar?  wenn es bei manchen TROTZ fische funktioniert, liegt es daran, dass alle anderen bedingungen, ausser fischlosigkeit, erfüllt sind. dann klappt es auch mit fischen.

starte eine umfrage hier (falls es nicht schon eine gibt), wer AUF DAUER sein teich mit chemie im gleichgewicht halten konnte. ich glaube im forum gelesen zu haben, dass alle, die solche versuche gestartet haben, es im nachhinein bereut haben und danach die finger weg von chemie liessen.

tu auf jeden fall das, was du nicht lassen kannst. versuch macht klug


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



> Was also soll ich tun?


ICH würde erstmal mit schatten versuchen und auf jeden fall die fische drastisch reduzieren, wenn nicht gleich darauf verzichten. fische im kleinen teich, wenn es ohnehin probleme mit wasser, schatten usw. gibt, geht nicht gut.


----------



## karsten. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



AxelU schrieb:


> Hallo Karsten,
> 
> wir drehen uns doch im Kreis.
> Ich weiß nicht, ob ein Brett überhaupt zu kurz ist, geschweige denn welches. Was also soll ich tun?
> ...




stimmt


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hi,

Genau, Fassregel ist hier das Stichwort!
(danke Karsten mir viel nicht ein wie's heißt)

Hilfreich wäre auf jeden Fall das Trinkwasseranalyseblatt deines Wasserwerks!
Wir haben z.B. zu wenig Eisen, Kalium, Magnesium, Mangan usw.

Ich würde ja den Wunderdünger mal am Teich probieren, aber selbst bei nur 7500L tut das dem Geldbeutel arg weh...
zur dann eventuell fehlenden Daube:
Im Prinzip müsste man ja erst mal jedes einzelne Mineral im Teich auf den passenden Wert bringen.
Danach "sollte" die Wochendosis vom Dünger genau soviel zuführen wie die Pflanzen verbrauchen. 
Denn darauf wurden sie ausgelegt. (Beim AQ haut's hin)

Und hier von wegen "zeug reinkippen"! -> was andere mit ihrem Leitungswasser "Reinkippen"
müssen jene bei denen es im Leitungswasser fehlt anderweitig zuführen! 
Mit Chemie hat das nix zu tun!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



> Und hier von wegen "zeug reinkippen"! -> was andere mit ihrem Leitungswasser "Reinkippen"
> müssen jene bei denen es im Leitungswasser fehlt anderweitig zuführen!


ich habe es vielleicht gut, weil mein teich sich selbstständig mit grudnwasser füllt. das hat aber auch nachteile, deswegen kann ich über andere dinge jammern. 

was mir auffällt ist, dass dein verständnis aus der aquarienecke kommt. deswegen meine ich, wie in dem anderen fred, dass du in richtung freilandaquariem gehst und nicht richtung teich. fast alle hier, die probleme mit teiche haben, haben a) kleine teiche und b) fische drin. da liegt für mich die ursache auf der hand und nicht allein bei den wasserwerten. es werden mit sichehreit nicht alle teiche in euerer gegend an solchen mängel leiden?

natürlich kannst du anfangen die wasserwerte zu korrigieren: hier ein wenig davon, da ein wenig davon... du hast am schluss aber noch mehr probleme, kippst immer wieder etwas in den teich rein und bist trotzdem frustriert, weil nichts wirklich läuft. kann man auch machen, man soll sich nur im klaren darüber sein, auf was man sich einlässt.

ich habe gerade gelesen, als ich nahc bilder von deinem teich gesucht habe, dass du keine fische mehr hast. das ist schon mal vernünftig für eine badewanne  

ich habe, als ich mein teich übernommen habe und der vorbesitzer fische drin gehalten hatte, deren leichen ich besietigen musste, den teich erstmal saniert. das würde ich auch dir raten, bevor du einen teich, in dem vorher fische krepiert sind, versuchst zu kitten. es dürfte bei dem kleinen teich keine grosse sache sein? wasser und pflanzen raus, substrat aus lehm und sand einfüllen, pflanzen rein, wasser rein, dann GEDULD haben und dann berichten  

für eine tolle badewanne guck mal nach eugens bilder. er hat, neben dem teich mit unglaublichen pflanzenwachstum (trotz schlechte wasserwerte), auch eine badewanne aus zink, die für dich evtl. auch reizvoll sein kann als anregung. wenn die ersten __ kröten und __ libellen kommen, wirst du deine fischis nicht mehr vermissen.


----------



## AxelU (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



Thorti schrieb:


> Ich würde ja den Wunderdünger mal am Teich probieren, aber selbst bei nur 7500L tut das dem Geldbeutel arg weh...


Ist kein Wunderdünger 
Vielleicht langt es ja auch, wenn ich ab und zu mal ein bisschen in den Teich piesel :evil. Soll ja auch kräftig was an Nähstoffen drinnen sein.

Aber mal im Ernst.
Für 5000 ltr. Erstbehandlung kostet das Zeug ca. EUR 15,-. Langt also für meien Teich locker. Das gebe ich lieber aus, als 3 Std. am Teich zu arbeiten und mir tut danach das Kreuz weh. Außerdem ist mein eigener Stundenlohn bedeutend höher, als die EUR 5,-, wenn ich den Preis mit 3 Std. Arbeit vergleiche. Arbeite ich lieber 1 Std. mehr in meinem Fachgebiet, da weiß ich genau, was ich tue und dann kann ich mir garantiert 1 Flasche kaufen.

Alle 6-8 Wochen soll die Hälfte nachgedüngt werden. Das wären dann für mich alle 1,5 Monate nochmals EUR 7,50. Hmm, dass verrauchen und/oder versaufen andere an 1 Tag. 

Ist mir mein Teich Wert.

Axel


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



> Das gebe ich lieber aus, als 3 Std. am Teich zu arbeiten und mir tut danach das Kreuz weh.


da haben wir das grundproblem an deinem teich, axel :hai


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hi,

mit "Wunderdünger" meinte ich jenen den ich im AQ verwende.
Leider habe ich kein vorher/nachher Bild, 
das grenzte an ein wunder was da binnen 2 Wochen geschah!

Den Dünger den du meinst kenne ich nicht - Link?

Gruß Thorsten

Edit: Gbriella, setzt du gerade wirklich Fischbesatz mit schlechtem Pflanzen Wachstum gleich??


----------



## boesihexi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*



> Gbriella, setzt du gerade wirklich Fischbesatz mit schlechtem Pflanzen Wachstum gleich??


nein, ich versuche nur zu verstehen, wie man fehler in der planung (zu kleine teiche mit fische sind in meinen augen eine fehlplanung) mit chemie wiedergut machen will. wie gesagt, ihr kommt aus der auaristik, wie ihr selber sagt, da gelten aber andere regeln als im freien. auch ein fischteich ist kein geschlossenes system wie ein aquarium? es weht pollen und blätter rein, diverse tiere und insekten kommen vorbei und wenn die nicht von den fischen gefressen werden, vermehren sich im teich usw. das ist ein anderes microkosmos als ein aquarium.

ich bin gespannt, was ihr mit dem "wundermittel" vollbringen werdet. das meine ich aufrichtig. gerne lerne ich dazu.


----------



## Thorti (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Also mal ehrlich hier Leute zu beschimpfen sie hätten fehl geplant nur weil ihrem Nachfüllwasser Mineralien fehlen ist echt fehl am platz!


----------



## Annett (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: Hottonia palustris =  Wasserprimel*

Hallo zusammen.

Irgendwie seid Ihr mittlerweile ein großes Stück am ursprünglichen Thema vorbei, wenn ich den Thementitel so sehe. 

Trotzdem atmet alle erstmal ganz ruhig durch. Beschimpft wurde hier aus meiner Sicht niemand. Wir alle sind hier, um uns gegenseitig zu helfen. 

Dass man Algenwachstum mit reichlich verfügbaren Nährstoffen begründen kann, ist sicherlich bekannt. Reichlich Nährstoffe kommen oftmals von reichlich Fiscbesatz. 
Wenn die Algen munter sprießen, dann sind natürlich keine freien Nährstoffe nachweisbar. Die sind zum Zeitpunkt des Messens in den Algen gebunden!
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16717

Ich würde bei den besonders mickrigen Pflanzen ein paar Brocken Lehm direkt an die Wurzeln mit etwas Sand abgedeckt empfehlen. Das wirkt meistens Wunder, da der Lehm eben auch Spurenelement an sich bindet und wieder abgeben kann. Außerdem ist lehmhaltiger Sand das Substrat erster Wahl. Dazu an den Pflanzstellen noch etwas Lehm pur oder eine "Prise" Mutterboden, welche man mit reichlich Sand abdeckt. So können die darin enthaltenen Nährstoffe nicht ins Freiwasser entweichen und dadurch die Algen düngen.

Bei unserem alten Fischteich half mehrfaches Versenken von __ Hornkraut, welches irgendwann Fuß fasste und seit 2 Jahren vor sich hin wuchert. Bis auf kurze Perioden kann man bis auf den Grund sehen. Außerdem verfüllte ich den groben Kies mit lehmhaltigen Sand, worauf hin die Sumpfpflanzen langsam immer besser Fuß fassten. Der Filterauslauf endet in einer bepflanzten Flachwasserzone, welche ebenfalls extrem mit wuchern angefangen hat (das Nitrat aus dem Filter).
Ich denke, dass meist nicht nur einzelne Maßnahmen für sich zum Ziel führen, sondern ein Teich ein komplexes, biologisches System ist. Die Hebel sollte man nur vorsichtig betätigen. Vor allem, wenn Lebenwesen dadurch gefährdet werden könnten.


----------

